# Router doesn't fit router table



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

I have a Craftsman table saw that has a router table connected.

I also have a Bosch router.

The problem is that I'm not able to connect the two together. The screw holes don't match up. I've measured between every screw hole on the table with every hole on the router and none of them are the same length. What are my options with connecting the two together?

Thanks


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Sounds like you will need to use one of these:










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Couple options are to redrill the table plate to fit the Bosch mounting pattern. Or get a universal mounting plate for the table that fits that is predrilled to accept the router.. Or see if there is a universal base plate for the router that fits the mounting pattern on the table plate?


----------



## jsuede (Jan 18, 2015)

I've been really pleased with this plate from Rockler http://www.rockler.com/rockler-router-table-plates. And it's on sale. Adds a few more problems to your equation such as possibly having to reroute and or replace your table top but a really solid plate. Note even though one of the photos shows all three inserts it does* not * come with the extra clearance rings stock. On my last router table I over time had to redrill my mounting holes 3 times for different routers, so that would definitely be an option. I did it on a drill press, so if you have access to one i would recommend it over a hand drill for better control when your doing the screw head countersinks, one false move and you might countersink straight through the plate.

OOps nevermind on the rockler plate, I didn't realize those were hyperlinks to photos. I would just redrill new mounting holes for your bosch router. A cast table wing like that is well worth making work.


----------



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

@MrUnix I had a good chuckle.

I would rather not drill through the table, so I'm thinking about getting, or making, a mounting plate.

DIY something like this?

I don't have a rectangular mounting plate insert on my table, just a hole. Can I just put this plate between the router and the table then?


----------



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

@jsuede
Looks like Option A is the one I need. Could I sandwich this plate between the router and bottom of the table, or would I need to have that size cutout on the table saw top?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Given the cast iron router wing, I don't see any real alternative to just drilling appropriate holes to mount the router. You might be able to find a different base plate to fit the existing holes AND your router, but you will be losing some bit height above the table (and you need to have it in hand to verify they match up). You can't really use a standard mounting plate as you need to have it flush with the table top, which isn't really possible on cast iron unless you want to do some fancy machining to inset it properly. Mounting it -under- the table isn't really a very good option and will leave a significant gap between the plate and top of the table.

Easiest way would be to remove the base plate from the router, drill your holes and mount the thing. It looks like there have already been a couple different routers mounted already, with different holes drilled for each.. you can probably use one of the holes as is and only have to drill a couple more to make your router fit. You could always make your own router extension wing out of wood, but using the existing one you have would be much easier.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jsuede (Jan 18, 2015)

You need to have a recess machined out if you wanted it on top (not even an option in my opinion) If you sandwich the plate somehow between your top and router you would be giving up another quarter inch or so of router bit extension (which can be precious), I also see some problems with attaching the plate to your top. Do you drill and tap the plate to fit existing holes? plate is aluminum so threads may pull out. Drill straight through and attach nuts to back of plate? most likely would interfere with mounting the router. Either option makes it difficult to remove the router when you need a handheld. If I were in your position I would drill your top to match the router or have a machinist do it if I wasn't comfortable with it myself. You will never be able to replicate the stiffness and flatness of that table wing with a DIY table setup. I also have a CF tablesaw and I am very jealous of that saw wing, they are VERY expensive to buy and ship. As you can see the router plate drillings aren't universal but rather grouped making the new holes you drill more useful if you replace the router, not that you would, in my experience with power tools in the last few years Bosch has clung to their quality control with a much appreciated deathgrip as opposed to many other as (used to be) trusted brand names.


----------



## tazboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Thanks for the great information everyone. Looks like I'll be drilling holes to match my router. Should be interesting and fun.


----------



## dawsonbob (Aug 5, 2013)

If I remember correctly, the manual for the 1617 has the procedures for correct drilling. Good luck.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

When you set the mounting plate to mark the holes, try to make sure you can access the router for 
easy adjustments. It would be a good idea to use a remote switch so you do not have to reach under
the saw table to turn the router on and off.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you play that dangerously, you can not win.


----------

